# ISTP Video: how I feel about people



## DJArendee (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you for sharing! That was very entertaining and insightful. You remind me very much of my ISTP ex, in some ways. Getting compliments out of him was like begging a brick wall for insight. Knowing how he was with an ENFP, I can't imagine how crazily difficult an ISTP/ENFJ relationship would be. 

P.S. You are a cutie! :happy:


----------



## Dahlia (May 20, 2010)

Hah! Liar! Your profile says that you live in Japan but you say you live in the USA. Haha! Busted.

Okay. Just kidding. 

Enjoyed the video. Very interesting. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DJArendee (Nov 27, 2009)

You are correct. And next to the word "japan" you will also see notice the words, "Country of birth." :wink:
*KNIFEHAND BLOCK SIDESTEP PUNCH*


----------



## Dahlia (May 20, 2010)

DJArendee said:


> You are correct. And next to the word "japan" you will also see notice the words, "Country of birth." :wink:
> *KNIFEHAND BLOCK SIDESTEP PUNCH*


Hahahahahahaha.  
Oopsie.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

I am an ISTP and I approve this message.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

ISTP approved


----------



## Esotere (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey, thanks for sharing! ISTP is prob the type I know least about, so I'm glad I watched your vid.


----------

